# Anyone Use Weather Work Inc.?



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Anyone use Weather Works Inc. for their Certified snow totals?

I was considering using them...and would appreciate any input...

I have a couple of customers where I need to supply a copy of National Weather Service published snowfall totals with the invoice and figured the service would save me some time.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

I use them. They are good and get the info out within 24 hours. Very dependable and 99% accurate. Only complaint would be the price. When you start clipping off $60 per site it starts to get expensive. I would recommend them.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Have your customers accepted their certification as accurate and as reliable as the National Weather Service meteorologists?


----------



## wnwniner (Nov 16, 2010)

Not sure if it would help, but maybe your local municipal government would have this info? I know our towns water plan tracks precipitation every day, including rain and snow. Its only at the actual plant, but they might have what you need and it would be free. Just a thought...


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

> Have your customers accepted their certification as accurate and as reliable as the National Weather Service meteorologists?


Probably more so. The national weather service is too vague. Our NWS uses our airport as the weather station, which is fine except that the weather 10-20 miles away has been totally different. It has not snowed at the airport but at my one northern account it snowed 2" and we plowed. If I had to use the NWS report I would have had a hard time arguing my case of why we plowed if there was no snow. Weather works has spotters for every zip code and does some other stuff to certify their results. If you have multiple locations in different areas away from the NWS area, you need to use this company.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

bluerage94;1178441 said:


> Have your customers accepted their certification as accurate and as reliable as the National Weather Service meteorologists?


:laughing: I don't know if that was meant to be funny or not, but is was!

Accurate and reliable..... :laughing:


----------

